# мама роди меня обратно (ATI OpenGL...)

## FenriZ

  Мама мия моменто море!    :Razz: 

Если я не решу эту проблему - то я вообще не понимаю зачем ставить Linux   :Twisted Evil: 

Кароче, графика тормозит - установил дрова офицальные ATI, сделал fglrxconfig, думаю ну щас все будет   :Surprised: 

И все равно походу поддержка ускорения не работает   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Потом сделал opengl-update ati - так ваще OpenGl заставки перестали работать   :Confused: 

 :Question:   :Question:   Подскажите кто что может!

З.Ы. Также не могу включить DMA и 100 Mb на сетевухе   :Crying or Very sad: 

 ATI Radeon 9200 

NForce2 

...

----------

## bobdva

 *FenriZ wrote:*   

>   Мама мия моменто море!   
> 
> Если я не решу эту проблему - то я вообще не понимаю зачем ставить Linux  
> 
> Кароче, графика тормозит - установил дрова офицальные ATI, сделал fglrxconfig, думаю ну щас все будет  
> ...

 

что читал, что пробовал, настройки бы ядра ещё увидеть

----------

## hermes_jr

 *FenriZ wrote:*   

> З.Ы. Также не могу включить DMA и 100 Mb на сетевухе  

 

Насчёт сетевухи поройся в мануале к модулю (если ещё не рылся), потом правишь modprobe.conf или local.start соответственно с тем что найдёшь в мане... получится что-то вроде

modprobe sk98lin Speed_A=100 DupCap_A=Full ConType=100FD

Ну и вообще да, неплохо бы конфиг ядра и иксов ф студию...Last edited by hermes_jr on Sun Oct 16, 2005 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bobdva

 *FenriZ wrote:*   

>   Мама мия моменто море!   
> 
> Если я не решу эту проблему - то я вообще не понимаю зачем ставить Linux  
> 
> Кароче, графика тормозит - установил дрова офицальные ATI, сделал fglrxconfig, думаю ну щас все будет  
> ...

 

точнее интересует прежде /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## Balancer

Советов по настройке не дам, мало данных, но в копилку - 9200 на 440BX(P3-1000) бегает прекрасно. Субъективно, в 2D шустрее, чем Nvidia 5200 на NForce3 (amd64-2200).

----------

## FenriZ

Вот пожалуста: 

KERNEL CONFIG FILE:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.11-gentoo-r11

# Mon Dec  5 18:53:57 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_2BUFF_MODE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

#

# XFS support

#

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Xorg.0.log:

[code:1:cf2f390718]

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux FenriZ 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 #5 Mon Dec 5 18:54:52 GMT 2005 i686

Build Date: 18 June 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec  5 20:08:23 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts").

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/local/share/fonts,/usr/local/share/fonts/local"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1458,0c11 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1458,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1458,5004 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1458,5004 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1458,5004 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1458,e000 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1458,a002 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1458,5002 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,5961 card 1787,2002 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV280 [Radeon 9200] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xe5000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.18.6

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

	FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

	RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

	RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

	RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

	FireMV 2200 (RV370 5B65), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464), RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50),

	FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154),

	RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

	RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

	RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

	RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL,

	RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

	FireGL (R520 7105), RADEON X900 (R520 7109)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.18.6

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.18g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct 11 2005 11:03:09

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.18.1-driver-lnx-218592

(--) Chipset RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8219380

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[24] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[25] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06419064"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x06419064"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "Single"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961)" (Chipset = 0x5961)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1787, PciSubDevice = 0x2002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe5000000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON 9200

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: V280

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4395  Serial#: 1

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 8

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 25

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.72

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing not preferred mode in violation of standard!(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.630 redY: 0.328   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.282 whiteY: 0.298

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1920  vsize 1440  refresh: 60  vid: 16593

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 70  vid: 19113

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  310 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 98 kHz, PixClock max 230 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: F720P

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: 

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): OpenGL Overlay enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 36 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 43.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 7

----------

## Sasha2

Вот смотри кусок твоего конфига

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set 

1. Видно, что у тебя AGP жестко вкомпилировано в ядро (лучше это сделать модулем)

2. AGP чипсет какой у тебя? (Включено 2 от ATI и от NVIDIA, ты же не путай AGP чипсет с самой видеокартой).

3. DRM включен (читай howto по ATI, там четко сказано отрубить DRM ядерный).

4. Да еще вот строчка # CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set (должно быть set)

Это минимум, что надо сделать.

Хотя честно говоря совсем не факт, что после этого 3D заработает.

Но если этого не сделать, то не заработает точно.

Еще посмотреть надо dmesg | grep mtrr и cat /proc/mtrr

И если в BIOS есть возможность настройки mtrr (Continous, Discrete, то следует установить в Discrete)

----------

## viy

Купил ноут, там ATI. Протрахался 4 дня, но все заработало.

Надо сделать как сказал Sasha2, и почитать этот фак и этот как.

У меня стоит suspend2-sources-2.6.14-r6, ati-drivers-8.18.8-r1, xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6.

В ядре модули agpgart и intel_agp.

Пытался собирать xorg-x11-7.0.0_rc3 --- дрова не завелись (проблемы Хов, unresolved symbols), 3 последние версии пробовал. Ставил также open-source-ные дрова, но с ними видюха вешалась --- система пашет, а картинка зависла.

Так что пробуй. И пиши конкретней, если что-то не будет работать.

----------

## lend

Обрати внимание на это

```
#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

```

Вряд ли что-либо будет работать.

----------

## Sasha2

Да вот фреймбуфер то здесь как раз по барабану.

Эта настройка влияте только на консоль (ну пингвинов не будет видно при загрузке).

Это ерунда, потом можно достроить.

----------

